# Jury Rigged powered corner filter



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I needed a power filter... so I happened to have a powerhead not in use and a bunch of bubble powered corner filters...









Works a charm


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nice DIY. I like the pinecone wedged into the venturi intake.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

that's an alder cone... it was drifting around...


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

thats one fat female plec 
nice invention!!


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Surprised it's the first time I've seen that particular DIY set-up. Bonus points for "mixing old and new technologies" like that.


----------

